# LCI LED headlight retrofit



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

shops in china have done it, they mentioned FRM and gateway need to be replaced for pre july 2013 built f10s.
not sure if the link would work but here it is.
http://club.autohome.com*****bbs/thread-c-65-27409999-1.html
replace ***** with dot cn slash


----------



## dipo71 (Jan 8, 2013)

good job!


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Expensive but pretty good. Unfortunately the website is in chinese language. For me impossible to read it.

CU Oliver


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

there's no technical details on the thread, only mentioned they replaced FRM and Gateway along with the LED controlled modules mounted on the headlight housing


----------

